# Injectable B12



## Chillinlow (Dec 16, 2017)

Anyone getting/doing weekly B12 shots.

Thoughts feed back etc?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 17, 2017)

Had a script of 10ml a month 

Best way to use it is 1000mcg every other week 

1000mcg a week you will just get used to and it wont give you a slight boost 

Really subtle boost if any imo 

Just a notch above placebo to be honest 

If any for someone like me that isnt b12 deficiency


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks Zeig some dudes at work get it and say they love it and gives them a lot of energy etc.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 17, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> Thanks Zeig some dudes at work get it and say they love it and gives them a lot of energy etc.



I'm guessing that's mostly all in their head.  Unless you have an actual deficiency I'd say save your money


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 17, 2017)

I never felt anything from it but some people need it and get it scripted.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 17, 2017)

Never notice/felt anything on it....


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 17, 2017)

Appreciate the feed back sounds like I’ll just save my money.


----------



## Rida (Jan 15, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I'm guessing that's mostly all in their head.  Unless you have an actual deficiency I'd say save your money



+1 true that


----------



## Spongy (Jan 15, 2018)

Rida said:


> +1 true that



Joined March 2014 and just now posting for the first time?  And this is your post?  Lol.  Welcome


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 15, 2018)

I can see it working in this situation.  Very important for immune system.  For those with auto-immune illness





BRICKS said:


> I'm guessing that's mostly all in their head.  Unless you have an actual deficiency I'd say save your money


----------



## Rida (Jan 16, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Joined March 2014 and just now posting for the first time?  And this is your post?  Lol.  Welcome




I prefer to hear more than speak  
thnx anyway


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 3, 2018)

I was using B12 on Sopharma soon, quite painful when I injected, but the effect was good, however it was a pharmaceutical product


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 3, 2018)

I do not eat meat for 6 years, so I use ampoules with B12 to buy it


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 27, 2018)

Got some subscribed it’s very inexpensive, 3ml amps seems like a lot at once 

Some notes so far:

1. It stinks
2. Hurts to inject (maybe went to fast) 
3. Can taste it in my mouth (no ghey jokes please)


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 27, 2018)

i have amps of it i use when not energetic and getting shit done

I like it, but i am b vit deficient too so its a bit different for me.


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 27, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> i have amps of it i use when not energetic and getting shit done
> 
> I like it, but i am b vit deficient too so its a bit different for me.



does yours stink to?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 28, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Got some subscribed it’s very inexpensive, 3ml amps seems like a lot at once
> 
> Some notes so far:
> 
> ...



I occasionally hit up the veterinary B12 mix when I'm a bit knackered. Yea, it stings and stinks.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 28, 2018)

Never noticed a stink or sting 

works pretty good at 1000mcg once in uh blue moon but quickly gets worthless doing it once a week or more imo


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

i had a friend who claimed he was getting b12 injections. i was skeptical though, he was probably taking steroids in secret, the vitamin b12 was probably his lie


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 29, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Never noticed a stink or sting
> 
> works pretty good at 1000mcg once in uh blue moon but quickly gets worthless doing it once a week or more imo



Felt like I had a lot of energy today but some bad joint paint in my knee that sprung up outta no where


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 29, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Felt like I had a lot of energy today but some bad joint paint in my knee that sprung up outta no where



Hadnt noticed that ever happen but tomorrow is my trt shot day gunna load it up with 1000mcg for the first time in over a year and see what happens


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 29, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Hadnt noticed that ever happen but tomorrow is my trt shot day gunna load it up with 1000mcg for the first time in over a year and see what happens



I read joint pain can be a side who knows could been the gym or a million other reasons. Lasted the first 36 hours gone now.


----------



## Intense (Apr 30, 2018)

Never heard of joint pain from b12, and can’t think of any reason as to why it could cause it either. 


I do know that the methyl form is much better for those of us who aren’t deficient but still want to reap benefits. You will notice most injectable b12 is the cyano or hydroxo form and is really only beneficial for those who are deficient or anemic.


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 30, 2018)

Intense said:


> Never heard of joint pain from b12, and can’t think of any reason as to why it could cause it either.
> 
> 
> I do know that the methyl form is much better for those of us who aren’t deficient but still want to reap benefits. You will notice most injectable b12 is the cyano or hydroxo form and is really only beneficial for those who are deficient or anemic.



Yea I think strained my knee during other activities . But seems like I have actully a good amount of energy last few days


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2018)

Its always had a bit of a sting but never really remembered a smell.


----------

